# Kodak Pony 135 repair?



## McFortner (May 12, 2009)

Does anybody out there know of someone who can fix a sticking/oily shutter on a Kodak Pony 135? I have a Pony 135 and two 135 B's that the shutters are oily and sticking and I don't feel confident enough to take apart the lens assembly to get to the shutter to properly fix them. I have a C that sticks on the slower speeds, but the 1/100 and 1/300 appear to be fine so I'm running a test roll through it now.

I don't have a lot of money right now since I'm on medical disability leave, so I can't afford a lot to get them fixed. I'll probably have to do them one at a time, so any help y'all can offer would be greatly appreciated. I love the look and feel of these cameras too much to just leave them on the shelf if they can be fixed.

Michael


----------



## Big Mike (May 12, 2009)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ts-news-reviews/31725-camera-repair-list.html


----------



## usayit (May 12, 2009)

All of my stuff has gone through "www.essexcamera.com".  They have been able to fix cameras from old folders all the way to a very complex Leica Tri-Elmar.  Contact them and see if they can help you out.  I am lucky as they are just down the street from work.


----------



## McFortner (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the links.  I've dropped a few emails and waiting to hear back from people now....

Michael


----------

